# Primal



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

After ordering the freeze dried online I found a store about 45 minutes from me that carries Primal so I drove there Thursday and bought a sample pack of the frozen, thawed it like the lady told me to do and Buckley turned his nose up to it. He is the pickiest dog I know. Some things he will eat for a day to a week and others he wants nothing to do with. Not sure when the freeze dried will be here but will try that when it does and see what he does. I am running outta ideas to try with him and really don't wanna give him not so good food. When we first adopted him I fed him Fromm that we had from our other dog and he enjoyed that well, I rotated through the bags so he wouldn't "tire" of one flavor, then he just stuck his nose up to that. Are most chihuahua's this fussy? I have tried free feeding him and he went 2 & 1/2 days w/o eating, I also tried the putting it down for 15 minutes and taking it away and trying again at dinner and still the same.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

luvmybabe said:


> After ordering the freeze dried online I found a store about 45 minutes from me that carries Primal so I drove there Thursday and bought a sample pack of the frozen, thawed it like the lady told me to do and Buckley turned his nose up to it. He is the pickiest dog I know. Some things he will eat for a day to a week and others he wants nothing to do with. Not sure when the freeze dried will be here but will try that when it does and see what he does. I am running outta ideas to try with him and really don't wanna give him not so good food. When we first adopted him I fed him Fromm that we had from our other dog and he enjoyed that well, I rotated through the bags so he wouldn't "tire" of one flavor, then he just stuck his nose up to that. Are most chihuahua's this fussy? I have tried free feeding him and he went 2 & 1/2 days w/o eating, I also tried the putting it down for 15 minutes and taking it away and trying again at dinner and still the same.


We haven't tried the frozen Primal, but Odie has turned up her nose at two pre-made frozen foods and LOVES the Primal freeze dried so don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Does he have a favorite treat? I crush a few Purebites Chicken treats up on all of the raw as BG can be picky but with the treats mixed in she devours it as they are crack to her. LOL


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Just got the freeze dried yesterday, got duck and beef, tried the duck and he wants nothing to do with it. Think I am done buying dog food and will hafta stick with our food but there are some that he sticks his nose up to as well


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Molly is exactly the same! I'm so glad it's not just me! Let us know how you get on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, Mickey wants nothing to do with anything new. Unless, of course, it came off our plates. We've even put dog food on our plates to trick him. LOL (No, we don't feed him people food, but previous owners did)


----------

